# Finally abandoned my tupperdor



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Thought I would post a few pics of my first real humi. I've gotten lots of good info here on what to start stocking it with. I already have a few favorites and have a long way to go to figure out what all will be new favorites. Hope to outgrow it real soon.:smile:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Gives me incentive....but I have not even got a coolidor yet...I still doing gallon bags and water pillows.....

Gives me something to look forward to.

Have a great Monday anda:


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice. What is the outside made of? Looks like marble.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice humi, but you will outgrow it very quickly. Good Luck


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah that baby already looks full, time to upgrade already LOL


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice! I like the top tray, does ot only cover 3/4 of the humi or is it a full tray?
Is that Kristoffs I see down below??? MMMMmmmmm


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. The outside is made of birdseye maple, it has lots of "peck" in it which caused a lot of wasted wood. It's not perfect, but was my first attempt. The top tray is around 3/4 size. I made it specifically to hold small ring guage cigars like the CAO Italia Piccolos that currently fill it. I am already planning on a separate smaller humi just to hold them. I figure the next bigger one needs to be a smallish cabinet, but I have a ways to go before I need it. Yes those are Kristoffs in the bottom. They and some of the CAO's have become favorites. Now I just need to discover some more favs.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

You gotta try some Tat's, DPG's and some goodies by Dion my brother.

That is definately a damn nice looking humi! :rockon:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice looking humidor. Its a good thing to see something not so traditional and see something outside the "box" so to speak. I'm thinking that you will outgrow that one in another month so keep that tupperador handy for the overflow.


----------



## mossimo870 (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats! Great looking humidor!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, and thanks again for providing a great source of info and fellowship.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful choice of wood! Can't wait to see what you fill it up with!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice upgrade! Enjoy your new humi.


----------

